
Fast, Frugal Learning with a Feature Fake - DanielRibeiro
https://elearning.industriallogic.com/gh/submit?Action=PageAction&album=blog2009&path=blog2009/2011/featureFake&devLanguage=Java
======
sabat
Excellent idea. I've seen this elsewhere (Zynga apparently uses it, among
others).

